

Show HN: Nightmod – Make live-moddable games in Clojure - gw
https://github.com/oakes/Nightmod

======
boriskourt
I have enjoyed working with Nightmod so far. Thank you for taking the time to
create it. I think that this will be a fun tool to brainstorm gameplay ideas
quickly. So far I've successfully used it as a kind of REPL for a larger game
project.

------
sejje
Needs a demo video.

